# Buy nerite snails :-)



## legos008 (Jul 9, 2014)

I am looking for a tiger and zebra nerite snails, don't want to buy online
shipping costs to much:BIGcha-ching:. Some thing at a good price. thanks


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Do you mean nerite snails?

Edit: Title fixed


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

You can get nerite snails anywhere; petco, petsmart, pet supply plus, lfs or most lps. They are everywhere.

If those are what you are talking about...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## legos008 (Jul 9, 2014)

I have only seen these at our petco,and yes nerite snails.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Those are some other snail, looks to be a saltwater snail. Just ask the person that orders the livestock to order them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## legos008 (Jul 9, 2014)

Ok, :thankyou:


----------

